# 1000 pieces



## Sophieness (Jul 31, 2004)

edit


----------



## lynzee (Aug 27, 2004)

awww Sophie, that's very touching. I really like it. :yes


----------



## Sophieness (Jul 31, 2004)

strike the match

I wanna sweep the streets with the dead fall trees
burn the brush growing thick up to our knees
whisper in your ear and jump in the water
start anew, not anybody's daughter
our minds meet at the borders of peripheral vision
sensual vibe cuts through me like an incision
so sew me up delicately, with butterfly stitches
we'll say goodbye having tasted riches


----------



## Sophieness (Jul 31, 2004)

thanks smilinginside


----------



## rusalka (Jan 12, 2004)

:fall 
So impressive, Sophieness!


----------



## Sophieness (Jul 31, 2004)

ops 
thanks


----------



## Shrug (Jan 30, 2004)

I keep telling you you're talented :yes


----------



## yinyang (Nov 14, 2004)

Beautifully discriptive writing... I can feel your words. Truly impressive!


----------



## Sophieness (Jul 31, 2004)

long drive 

the cities and fields of our homestate
roll past my passenger window at dusk 
we share jokes and stories and songs
but the weight of old secrets
feels heavy in my pockets

hours later I reach towards the volume dial 
to turn the music to a whisper
imploring you to swear trust
I spill over, speaking haltingly at first
then quicker, broken by pauses and breaths

but you, like the posies lyric
"always the patient one..."
take the ember from my sooted hands
turn it over protected by your thicker skin
and toss it out to expire on the highway shoulder

your words plant forgiveness in my heart
like the blowing grasses of this landscape
our conversation leaves me lighter
and I am reminded, or realize for the first time
that we were cut from the same cloth...

and how much I do love you, brother


----------



## bellicose (Sep 16, 2004)

Sophie's a poet
& I didn't know it!



Sophieness said:


> I reach towards the volume dial
> to turn the music to a whisper
> imploring you to swear trust
> I spill over, speaking haltingly at first
> then quicker, broken by pauses and breaths


Beautiful! I really dig your style.


----------



## Sophieness (Jul 31, 2004)

hey thanks


----------



## juliet21 (Mar 4, 2004)

Sophieness said:


> strike the match
> 
> I wanna sweep the streets with the dead fall trees
> burn the brush growing thick up to our knees
> ...


Wow! you are an amazing writer..I esp loved this piece. For some reason it reminded me of something ani difranco would write....which coming from me is a compliment cause i love her!
have you ever tried sumbitting any of your work for publication? If not i think you should def give it a try, you are really talented.


----------



## Sophieness (Jul 31, 2004)

eek noooo...
lol -blush- thanks though


----------



## Sophieness (Jul 31, 2004)

musicians

notes fall like raindrops
your guitar is a prism
the strings, my nerves and muscles
as I listen
my blood flows to your rhythm
leaves to the wind- you make people move
joints pivot and glide
your words and voice take flight, 
a honed arrow to my spirit
so new and ancient 
long as it's from the heart
I feel it in my every cell
and sing along tentatively
so play music
grab the microphone
and really sing my quiet voice...
you do it for your existence
but it makes my days bearable
hey,
thanks


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Your poetry flows well. I especially like "strike a match," too.


----------



## Sophieness (Jul 31, 2004)

haiku

shivering at the bus stop
less thrilled than the crow :/
flying by beak full of bread

___

I love haiku lol.
this one makes me laugh.


----------



## Sophieness (Jul 31, 2004)

no longer present for viewing...


----------



## Sophieness (Jul 31, 2004)

haiku 2

did you know your heart, hidden
is like spring mornings
pure mist, and beautiful


----------



## Sophieness (Jul 31, 2004)

"I'm going to make money"

you talk of how you're going to make money
like you're some rising star
and sure you are, you are
so thirsty for recognition
just don't let it take you too far

passion and sincerity may not buy you 
a cup of coffee - or a porsche for that matter
but money is trash compared 
with intangible things; its lust reduces (one in proportion to)
so be careful, what it turns you into

you have this high revved up drive
what will you do with it once you arrive
don't you see better destinations
than cars and bills, luxury materials
the costly and meritless trophies of imperials

I wouldn't breathe a word right now, I don't want to be offensive
but out of poverty dear
life is not so expensive
I know you can't change memories or fears,
there is just something special about you- I'll admit,

and I don't want to watch you sell it.


----------



## orwen2000 (Feb 24, 2004)

Hi Sophieness, your poems are great!
It was a very, very pleasant surprise reading this forum after an absence and finding new poems by you, I just read them all and when I was finished I realized I was holding in my breath, and I exhaled in wonder. The opening stanza of Long Drive took me by surprise: I've been actually struggling with a poem that started with a very similar setting and mood (but eventually went on to another direction. I've abandoned it for now because I couldn't see where it was going and I didn't have time). I liked all the rest too, especially Strike The Match, the Haiku (both of 'em), and why is it.


----------



## Sophieness (Jul 31, 2004)

:hide thanks 

:squeeze


----------



## Sophieness (Jul 31, 2004)

hooow many times can I edit one poem lol
I always type them up here rough


----------



## Sophieness (Jul 31, 2004)

*EDIT*


----------



## Sophieness (Jul 31, 2004)

roses are red
violets are blue
sorry but I deleted this one
I'm sure you don't mind, do you?


----------



## Ebeneezer (Nov 19, 2004)

Very nice, Sophieness! I like your use of imagery and color in "Dark Nights".


----------



## Sophieness (Jul 31, 2004)

thanks!


----------



## Sophieness (Jul 31, 2004)

m.k.

I am not the girl you thought you knew
I'm not the girl
laughing, looking, trying to be next to you.
only to edge surprised the other way
when things felt too near
on my couch at 6 am...
a year passed and
maybe those sharp things you said 
about me, maybe they were half true
but what a shallow report
taken with alcohol, and cheap music

I am someone else.
someone you didn't take the time to know

I am the girl who would bring myself to call you
fresh faced and hopeful
when you weren't there.
I am the girl who started smoking again
crying as I looked out my window
when you burned those bridges
the girl who held my breath on our birthday
and built a shoddy dam to the knowledge 
that you didn't want me
anymore, so that I could let it in
slowly...

you didn't take the time 
but I'd like to thank you 
for today I am the girl who no longer hurts
from past wounds and words

no longer hurts, but loves...
-loves even you-

struggling through life like me.

postscript haiku-
dreaming of another face,
he looks back/ I am
born new and wake up smiling


----------



## Ebeneezer (Nov 19, 2004)

Nice--a certain poignancy, very present.


----------



## Sophieness (Jul 31, 2004)

thanks...that was kind of a personal one. I wasn't trying to write well really, it isn't the best, but I just wanted to lay it down, get it out and over with. it felt really good to close that chapter in my mind and heart.

of course after I write this then I go and edit it five times in succession bwahaha


----------



## Sophieness (Jul 31, 2004)

oh look a new record!
right on


----------



## Sophieness (Jul 31, 2004)

ok I'm just doing it for fun now I swear
:hide
maybe I should be an editor
no, that comma should really go here....


----------



## Sophieness (Jul 31, 2004)

ok, well I'm going to put this back up, doesn't really matter what is or isn't or what happens I guess. I like it- I like how I felt writing it.


quiet 

try to hold back the words 
bite my tongue 
bide my time 
how long will it be now... 
until I slip my hand up your shirt 
only to feel your heartbeat 
before I lean close to kiss 
your cheek, to whisper the words 
I love you 
I love you 
I love you 

I hold them now like a secret 
or a hidden place 
I don't think it will be too long now 
before the time is right 
until then I will collect 
the sound of your voice, 
your essence, 
your touch 
I give only little hints 
to betray the thought 
I cannot contain in my mind... 

god baby 
you are beautiful 
and I know I am falling 

so deep down 

in love 

with you


----------



## Sophieness (Jul 31, 2004)

a couple I found in my old journal...they're from months ago, but I notice a kind of similar theme to a couple I wrote recently.

after the storms come 
after the winds howl and the rains drench the earth 
before voluptuous clouds streaked black and grey 
even have the chance to drift away 
tiny blossoms spiral up through the mud 
opening up thier faces and spreading purple petals 
waiting to greet the first tentative rays 
of sunlight that they know certain 
will soon warm and dry the ground once more 
such is this world
___

the spiderweb of the universe 
multi colored and shimmering 
air, liquid, and stronger than steel 
tell me 
does it even know we're here 
I'm here 
with eyes to see stars and 
my ears transcribe the ocean waves 
...so galaxy 
I'm just saying thank you 
even if you don't know my name


----------



## Sophieness (Jul 31, 2004)

moornings haiku

yeah, and all I want,
a godd*mn cup of coffee,
is miles away

__

lol.


----------



## rusalka (Jan 12, 2004)

Sophieness said:


> a couple I found in my old journal...they're from months ago, but I notice a kind of similar theme to a couple I wrote recently.
> 
> after the storms come
> after the winds howl and the rains drench the earth
> ...


 :fall WOW
You just described something I didn't know I felt until now. Thank you Sophieness.


----------



## Sophieness (Jul 31, 2004)

:kiss ah you are a sweet thing!


----------



## Rudiger650 (Nov 8, 2004)

You should definitley submit these. They don't sound all cliche like the ones I make up.


----------



## rusalka (Jan 12, 2004)

Rudiger650 said:


> You should definitley submit these. They don't sound all cliche like the ones I make up.


Yes you have a *talent* and it's no joke. I feel you have a great chance of being published, poetess!


----------



## Sophieness (Jul 31, 2004)

the solar storm

around a turning well of fire
the center more solid than iron
a churning chemical factory
creates elements and fuses atoms.
searing plasma swirls
shoot streams of photons.
fountains of magnetic energy
gush into empty space
and splash back into the electric
dandelion pond.

a million kilometers around
a turning well of fire
seen from venus
seen from mars
creating shadows and eclipses
upon our green planet
visible light years away 
to other stars
and revolving planetary systems.

warming cold rocks
melting frozen ice
stirring up vibrations
in the molecular latticework 
to higher forms of complexity,
stirring up

life
to feel warmth 
drink melted ice
and look back
at the solar storm-
we named our Sun.

truth, stranger than fiction.

____

hmm continuing with a space theme I guess...this one was somewhat inspired by reading the old one up above. it's not my favorite kind of subject! but I think space is pretty weird in general...(wooo o o o) jk


----------



## Sophieness (Jul 31, 2004)

oh, thanks you guys. that is very kind...I just like to screw around, it's nothing major but I'm glad that someone likes to read it! :squeeze


----------



## orwen2000 (Feb 24, 2004)

I really really liked that last poem! I wish I could write poems about space like that.


----------



## travo (May 20, 2004)

I really love your way with words! these are great and so emotional


----------



## Sophieness (Jul 31, 2004)

hey thanks you guys :squeeze


----------



## Sophieness (Jul 31, 2004)

equatorial

no, I don't miss it there
the only things I could go back to
the pali cliffs like green velvet blankets tossed
over haphazard furniture
(the pinnacle of "unintended" elegance)
the smell of oriental food mingling with tropical flowers
on hot city sidewalk breezes
my talkative southern sister
now settling down from her prime of cigarettes
loud music, laughter, and gossip

arms outstretched, floating on my back 
on waves, over sands and under skies
the sun peach through closed eyes
it's like being in the womb you know...

the only things I could go back to
I love even more in my memory
exacto snapshots I can finger through
right before the moment
when the sweat on my skin made me long
for cool northwestern days
before I was tossed over
to inhale the ocean water and attempt
to rub the salt from my eyes
I guess I am not
a tropical
flower myself


----------



## Ebeneezer (Nov 19, 2004)

Beautiful. I really like this one.


----------



## Sophieness (Jul 31, 2004)

on the rampage haiku
_

quick flash of black fur!
the glint of emerald slits...
-is my cat on drugs?


----------



## Sophieness (Jul 31, 2004)

how could I go back
to looking in eyes of any other color
except sea green
the color of the ocean waters
at kailua beach
in their afternoon apex
glittering with diamond reflections
and violet troughs
but overall that heavenly green
that makes you want to dive in
and look for shells below


----------



## Ebeneezer (Nov 19, 2004)

Good poem! I've been to the Carribean a few times and know exactly what you mean. The colors of those tropical places are intoxicating.


----------



## Sophieness (Jul 31, 2004)

aw thank you


----------



## Sophieness (Jul 31, 2004)

no contract

ugly love clashes
have sprung from the ashes
of something I once held dear

but I dread this leash and collar
as I dread your silent holler
and no call for release 
was ever more clear

for the air that I breathe
is the air that you need
and I'd swim to drown 
before I felt that kiss near

your eyes would beseech me
mouth pinned and pricked nightly
and I remember the days
before that career

when I could live as I wished
without being guilted on that or this
I'll go back before long
no matter how hard to steer

you can go stamp and moan
and say you'd always known
but it doesn't matter
so long as I don't have to hear


----------



## Sophieness (Jul 31, 2004)

purification

I stayed in the water so long I thought I'd wash away
with the dirt rinsing off my skin
until only my spirit remained
even though I scrubbed my hands all day
in my mind the surface still contaminated
as though **** and MRSA could soak through gloves
as effectively as my fearful mind

I stayed in and let the water hit sore muscles.
it was a good day's work; 
my heart is full and yet 
I long to cleanse myself of contact 
with the building
the visiting animals, and the bedridden.
only hours of soap and spray
make me feel semi-clean.


----------



## Sophieness (Jul 31, 2004)

wishflower 

blow them all out in one breath, 
my mom told me
and your wish will come true
sometimes it works 
but sometimes takes two...
maybe god won't see 
if I blow one last time to get the hanger's on
because this wish is really special


----------



## Sophieness (Jul 31, 2004)

sshh 

nose to nose
lip to lip
nothing need be said
we know, we know
we know each other's troubles
our joys
all moot now
the only relevancy is this touch.


----------



## Sophieness (Jul 31, 2004)

secrets

how am I supposed to touch your body
that I try to avoid in glances
all svelte and grace
like a ballet dancer
with less pretension

how do I appear normal
when it hurts to meet your eyes
large, almond and a shade of bright blue
somewhere between warm and cool
entities without rival lack metaphor

your spirit is what gets me
spontaneous and playful
beauty upon beauty
is too much for me
I think I need a new partner


----------



## Sophieness (Jul 31, 2004)

It would be an honor

Pictures stare out at me from across the halls,
stills in time reaching back through years and ages.

A black and white photo of a WWI nurse
holding the bloodied hand of a wounded man.

The 1970's, a young woman crisply dressed,
contrasting her warm expression
as she looks up from the baby in her arms.

A more recent picture
of one of our local alumni;
too busy preparing medicine to give an upward glance
before she returns to the terminal bedside 
of an elderly patient.

I hope one day I can join the ranks
of these beautiful, strong women
who carry forth the burden
of the living 
and the dying.


----------



## Sophieness (Jul 31, 2004)

at the door

I think it was the look
in his eyes when he asked the question,
that honest expression 
of loneliness and pain...
he said please and I was surprised,
leaned forward to whisper my number in his ear
and ran off
later he says his mother died three weeks ago
I see the photograph of her by his bed
and remember his eyes
we reach for each other's hands, 
two people seeking solace 
in company and touch
trying to stave off the ache 
of solitude and silently 
giving thanks for being
our escape


----------



## Sophieness (Jul 31, 2004)

at the door II

turning pages, he shows me pictures
a child with intelligent eyes 
and a bemused mouth 
in seventies stripes
cradled by his laughing young mom
hair held back bohemian style
in her blue scarf

she made this for me he says
not long before
we found her face down
in the snow beside my door
the air was still freezing when we carried her
casket, and it was the hardest thing I ever did
it was so cold

later on alone, I recognize her face
decades older than the young mother but still smiling
in her obituary picture
I know she loved she loved her son
he can lean on me right now
and when I touch him
it will be with the softest hands


----------



## Sophieness (Jul 31, 2004)

maybe we are both wild horses
always rearing back our heads
too wary and stubborn to stand at the muzzle
long enough to recognize scent and nuzzle
and let velvet cheek to cheek turn our hearts

and whether we ever gallop side by side
in meadowgrass and wildflowers
whether our restless legs
learn to trot happy or clash at the hooves
at least we have seen and admired the glint of freedom
in the eyes of the other.


----------



## Sophieness (Jul 31, 2004)

I confess that the dark intense gaze
your matter of fact tone, and playful smirk 
it set my heart to beating 
even when I knew things wouldn't work
but if you want to fight me love
try to be a little more clever
your stronger form holds no match
for a girl that surrenders the twelfth of never
you swiftly lost the round
and my heart feels for your frustration
though I enjoyed your hold between the sheets 
zipped up, your authoritarian voice 
carries no excitation
you call me immature and yet
you're sitting on the wrong side of judge and jury 
the facts show you nine years my senior-
perhaps it is time to become a man,
and learn the proper place of fury


----------



## PuzzledMike (Nov 30, 2004)

Wow! This is really strong stuff. Very powerful!


----------



## Ebeneezer (Nov 19, 2004)

:agree 

You've been busy! Some intense writing and emotions here. I like how you bring out the emotional qualities of your relationships.


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

i didn't know you were a poet, Audrey. I don't have patience for writing poetry. Nice stuff


----------



## Sophieness (Jul 31, 2004)

thanks you guys


----------



## Sophieness (Jul 31, 2004)

beauty
__

the whiskered creature 
who resides in my apartment
turns her head this way and that
twitching for a glimpse 
of the evening's last soaring birds
as I lie in repose,
my heart beating calmly
bathed in perfect sunlight from a perfect sunset
which lowers itself lazily in the space
behind the mountains and the sea
it is in these moments
that I let go of my everyday life
and in it's absence, I find not hollowness
but god


----------



## lynzee (Aug 27, 2004)

I love your poetry Audrey, so calming after a long day.
:yes


----------



## Sophieness (Jul 31, 2004)

aw, that's really sweet of you :squeeze


----------



## Sophieness (Jul 31, 2004)

you make me wish I was a painter
so I could transfer your beauty into color
on fine canvas, or paper.
and in this fantasy it is the most beautiful summer day,
centuries, years ago.
somewhere in a field in italy, perhaps, 
to complement your mediterranean features.
I entreat you to not make me laugh
as you chew a piece of grass or fiddle with this or that.
I sketch out first: your form
the lean strength of a young man.
then features: the smile playing at the corners of your mouth;
eyes like precious stones,
dark but almost hinting at other colors beneath their shine;
rich black hair that you leave careless in its waves, 
as if you don't notice
how every strand still seems to fall in the right place.
I carefully select my paints and brush,
putting in the shadows and accents
of your languid pose and face.
I desire not to touch you,
not even to know you.
it is only that, as we engage in this casual conversation
I feel a soft and subtle ache because
you make me wish I was a painter.


----------



## Sophieness (Jul 31, 2004)

in my secret world
every shot is a movie still
every glance has meaning
and somewhere behind every meaning 
is love

in my secret world
I am a lady in flowing sundresses 
I step out in petite feminine shoes
that I would never wear
and my skin is like satin

in my secret world
nobody says I am too sensitive
small birds flutter into my lap
to say hello, little messengers
when I talk to god

in my secret world
I can play with the colors of the landscape
it is a dream of heaven and I know
that everything is going to be ok
in this home-like place

a secret world
held so close to me; a tiny golden locket,
I return there in idle moments
and since I was a child it has been
only mine


----------



## Sophieness (Jul 31, 2004)

I think the last three kind of go together...they are about different things but all very much my idealistic/romantic side (not always there!), and some similar words and themes...

oh no, spring is getting to me...too much sweetness eehh. :/


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

usually when a woman shows me her poetry i feign a compliment but i'm being candid when i say your poems flow smoothly and naturally.


----------



## Sophieness (Jul 31, 2004)

hahaha


----------



## Sophieness (Jul 31, 2004)

I know you wouldn't care
what I'm feeling right now.
I know you wouldn't care
of the crushed feeling in my chest.
I know you wouldn't care

as I get lower 
with every breath...
you softly ask me 
to give up my self respect.
you kindly ask 
to break my last vestiges of pride.

because without me,
without another spirit to control,
you know that you are nothing.

I know it too.
and I will leave you to writhe on the ground,
the sad snake 
with no one to spread your poison to.
as it builds up and begins to kill you, 
again.

I wrestle free of your entanglement
to walk in search of myself.
in search of new and true things.

because even as your liar's voice ploys me 
with your own brand of sweet sincerity,
as I fight to ignore you 
and pour my heart onto the page,
I know that you don't really care.

I know that you can't care.


----------



## Sophieness (Jul 31, 2004)

in the dark minutes
I am wondering if it is a crime against myself
that I still long for your body
when the night is swallowed by silence
and I lay here, pressed against the pillow
willing myself a sleep that will not come
and thinking about your perpetual january
in which I had wanted to build a small fire
before I realized the winds were too cold.
but now I am left thinking
what am I to do with the leftover matches,
and the wood...
they sit in a forlorn pile,
unburnt.


----------



## fiendly (Jan 2, 2004)

Very good poems. :nw


----------



## Sophieness (Jul 31, 2004)

ops 
aw, shucks :thanks


----------



## Sophieness (Jul 31, 2004)

in my dream 
I collected my heart's tears
in red clay jugs
and carried them across dunes 
to spread in the desert sands
so that the moon may see them
and her light
might bathe and purify my sorrow


----------



## Sophieness (Jul 31, 2004)

alcohol, alkaloids, fluoxetine
feed the chemical hunger inside me
the empty spot that nothing can reach
save molecules hooking to molecules
no flowers, felines, or pretty days

can satiate blind thirst...
it's nothing I can see
but I can feel it; click click click
and the receptors smile
one more drink, one more pill

it always seems as though 
that next one could fill you up forever 
but detachment occurs 
and my soul, wanting none of it
nonetheless cannot stop me 

from picking up the bottle
to shake out another,
to last another day or hour,
to stave off that wanting 
for just a little while longer.


----------



## Sophieness (Jul 31, 2004)

3/05

it is my 22nd birthday and I am new
again, with a purpose
I look back on lost years that fall away
like dominoes, like the leaves of fall

as new green growth
unfurls to meet the light of spring
it is my 22nd birthday and I know,
again, who I am 

a girl with happy secrets
who laughs wryly in sidelong glances
who will say no to anybody
to say yes to herself

but who would risk life to save a stranger...
on my 22nd birthday I am the same girl
as on my 5th, feeding animals
reading stories and discovering new worlds 

the daydreamer who wanders by herself 
who has gone all the way round 
through the depths and back again
to innocence

but this time, this year
I dream and walk with a purpose
a new expression of love
it is my 22nd birthday and I am born again


----------



## stillwaters (Feb 21, 2005)

I love reading your Poems!
they really do flow along 8)


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

These are very good. I see the "red clay jugs " in your moonlight, I hear the synapses "click". The fourth stanza of this last poem is gripping. I enjoyed.


----------



## try2livefree (Jul 14, 2004)

That's very good. You have real tallent.


----------



## Sophieness (Jul 31, 2004)

thanks you guys....you're too nice.


----------



## Sophieness (Jul 31, 2004)

I seek a life of simple pleasures,
minute gifts throughout the day
an average number on your calendar;
typical, and miraculous

a soft touch from the hand
of a loved one
or better yet: a stranger in need
there is no pretense between theirs and mine

the slow sip of marshmellowed cocoa
on a rainy day, watching the drops fall 
into petite flower cups
through a familiar curtained window

then that burst of fresh air as I step outisde
awakening my nostrils
throat, lungs, heart and body in turn
before my spirit shivers

I'll leave fame and fortune
to the deserving and desiring
as I collect the silent holy moments
abounding around-
though eclipsed in the spotlight


----------



## Ebeneezer (Nov 19, 2004)

Very nice, as usual . "before my spirit shivers" was an intriguing line--like there was something slightly off-key about your experience. Last stanza my favorite.


----------



## orwen2000 (Feb 24, 2004)

For some time now, I wanted to properly say again how much I like your poems. I just read most of them again and I was struck by their candidness (is that a word?) and the sheer genius for describing your everyday life, from the mundane to the heartbreaking.
Oh, and a belated happy birthday!


----------



## Sophieness (Jul 31, 2004)

thanks, that is so kind of you


----------



## Sophieness (Jul 31, 2004)

Sometimes this reflection makes me wonder 
all the knowledge hidden me
to unfold in years hence
as I now look back at my adolescence, 
and the pain and rage,
with better vision than I did then.

The faltering motions I make on colt's legs
become straighter over these thousands
of different colored days...
(it's two steps forward and one step back, they say)
and when I watch myself stumble
and speak with this tongue I bite daily,
sometimes I laugh at the coming ground.

The impacts that shape who we become
can sting so necessary-
isn't it ironic that only in our uncompleted wisdom, 
as uncompleted lives,
can be heard the echo of a beating heart.

So Everything I Would Have Done Differently
becomes a bittersweet soliloquy
to imperfection...

_as I lament,
it is also a tribute and a prayer 
of thanks_.


----------



## 4relief (Mar 30, 2005)

Nice verbage sophieness!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sophieness (Jul 31, 2004)

run free like the wind girl
an unparalleled beauty
run free like the wind
away from everybody
free like the wild
pounding a rhythm with your feet
free like waves
our thoughts and feelings 
free like
not a whisper now
free
like only you


----------



## Sophieness (Jul 31, 2004)

all I want to do is swim away
kicking, through this hazy water
I see you speaking, laughing, questioning
but I can't make anything out
I turn away in slow motion
reaching arms forward in a 1-2 rhythm
to resurface for a gasping breath of air
surrounded by such a watery desert...
I know I will never stop kicking 
until I find a piece of dry land.


----------



## rusalka (Jan 12, 2004)

I wish I had an anthology of your poems


----------



## Sophieness (Jul 31, 2004)

:kiss :blush

someday I would like to get a little photo album and put some of them in with collages...I really just keep them on the computer but I'd like to have something I could look at. you are too nice though. :squeeze


----------



## Sophieness (Jul 31, 2004)

____

I hold my feelings for you now delicately
like a softly glowing ember in my hands 
blowing lightly to stoke its warmth, 
I think of you and I smile to myself 
biting my lip in new hope- shy but fierce 
I want to reach, laughing, around your body 
grab, wrestle, play, fall, kiss and touch
do you know I have this beautiful secret...


----------



## Sophieness (Jul 31, 2004)

let's build a carousel together
drape it in music with gossamer refrain
we could share the highest horse
I'll hold you, while you hold the reins
tumbling down in rainy weather 
as forms meet on different planes
it's a two person invitation
for a private world to rearrange


----------



## dylan87 (Jul 14, 2005)

I just discovered this thread and I'm glad I did. These are really good and you have a great talent.


----------



## Sophieness (Jul 31, 2004)

nah- probably just too much time on my hands. :lol thank you very much though, that's really sweet. . :squeeze


----------



## sophieness07 (Nov 24, 2007)

ok I will try writing one now (has been forever)

for ben.

on the eve of our wedding
my ring circles eternity
I look into your eyes
into the blue that lifted me 
high into the air to feel 
a reverberation of love that shook 
my soul to the core, restoring 
my humanity, my faith
your kiss seals my search
and now this swearing of loyalty,
is my ultimate immortal
leap...if you leap with me
I will never let you fall.


----------



## sophieness07 (Nov 24, 2007)

house abandoned/homage to life

the forest grows in slowly
seeds blow in the wind to lodge
in the knotted boards and crumbling
masonry, watered by rains not felt
by humans, splitting and twisting
growing through a fog
up towards the light
tendrils unfurl and vines stretch
tightly wrapping the silent house
wildness spills under the doorways and 
through the windows
soil and beatles tread the decaying floor
as blossoms crowd a lone patch of sun
camouflaged in emerald thicket
you wouldn't recognize the place now
but if you traveled there you might see 
in tangled verdant surrender 
it feels just a little more 
like home


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

really really good sophie! saw your comments on my thread--we should talk about poetry sometime  you can share yours with me whenever you like.

(jealous jealous of your skills!)


----------

